# What South Park character can you relate to?



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

*Which South Park character can you relate to?*

I'm usually super shy when starting a new thread, here it goes...

Lately I've been so nostalgic for South Park and have been catching up on the seasons.
I have personality traits of 3 characters...
Butters because Butters is cheerful, naive, optimistic, gullible and more passive and can become increasingly anxious. The other characters perceive him as "nerdy" and he obliviously maintains a wholesome attitude and mild disposition despite the tragedy and abuse that he frequently encounters. I have a little bit of Tweek in me, I drink coffee a lot and tend to say to myself "That's to much pressure!" and last but not least Towlie, because in all honesty sometimes I have no idea whats going on.

What about you?
Are there personality traits you carry from a couple of the characters in South Park
and why?
Do tell...


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Probably Kyle.

Wikipedia character description:

"Kyle Broflovski is one of the show's four central characters and is voiced by and loosely based on series co-creator Matt Stone.[7] Having appeared first in The Spirit of Christmas shorts, he often displays the highest moral standard of all the boys and is usually depicted as the most intelligent.[23] When describing Kyle, Stone states that both he and the character are "reactionary", and susceptible to irritability and impatience.[24] In some instances, Kyle is the only child in his class to not initially indulge in a fad or fall victim to a ploy. This has resulted in both his eagerness to fit in, and his resentment and frustration.[23][25] Kyle is distinctive as one of the few Jewish children on the show, and because of this, he often feels like an outsider amongst the core group of characters"

Seems more like me than the rest of the characters.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Why?



Cam1 said:


> Probably Kyle.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

justanotherbird said:


> Why?


Edited. You were too fast


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Christmas critters. 

I like Cartman and Kenny the best, but I'm probably somewhere between Stan and Randy with wanting to do the right thing but realizing that life judges you in other ways to where that loses its meaning. I haven't really watched the last couple of seasons, so I don't know where they've gone with it. I still think I like the old ones the best.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

justanotherbird said:


> lol


Woodland Critters Christmas is one of my favorite episodes


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

I stopped watching by season 8 along time ago
So far the new ones seem just as funny, you should try watching. All the seasons are free to watch at your leisure on comedy central. C: 
As for Cartman I love and hate him at the same time.



farfegnugen said:


> Christmas critters.
> 
> I like Cartman and Kenny the best, but I'm probably somewhere between Stan and Randy with wanting to do the right thing but realizing that life judges you in other ways to where that loses its meaning. I haven't really watched the last couple of seasons, so I don't know where they've gone with it. I still think I like the old ones the best.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

I KNEW IT! lol

(jk)Just a lucky guess, I guess?



Cam1 said:


> Woodland Critters Christmas is one of my favorite episodes


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

justanotherbird said:


> I KNEW IT! lol
> 
> (jk)Just a lucky guess, I guess?


Haha. Also love any episode revolving around Jimmy! Favorite character.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

continuing source of inspiration
haha

CRIPPLE FIGHT episode
that one is cute to...


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Cartman due to him being an atheist and always sh**ing on religion.

The episode where he starts that christian rock band with Butters and Token is just....


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch _red hot catholic love _its my favorite one regarding atheism



Richard Pawgins said:


> Cartman due to him being an atheist and always sh**ing on religion.
> 
> The episode where he starts that christian rock band with Butters and Token is just....


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Lets not forget the episode where they went Anime


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not good with remembering names but there was an episode about an attractive female teacher being a pedophile, everyone sorta gave her a pass because she was so attractive. Everything in that episode was so true and ironic that I was literally dying on the floor the entire time.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Ms. Ellen?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I love South Park.. Id say Im most like Butters, definitely. Im just kind of along for the ride and unsure about things. Maybe not that naïve though.. but eh. I think my favorite character in the series in Kenny though. My favorite episodes are definitely the **** and friends.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Stan for sure.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I think I'd be like a mix of Craig and Randy, sometimes I'm sort of subdued and I watch other people like "oh god what now?" But other times I can be as off the wall as Randy, most of the silly things he does make strange sense to me from recording The Pandemic to fighting Batdad and the Obama remix songs.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> I think I'd be like a mix of Craig and Randy, sometimes I'm sort of subdued and I watch other people like "oh god what now?" But other times I can be as off the wall as Randy, most of the silly things he does make strange sense to me from recording The Pandemic to fighting Batdad and the Obama remix songs.


Randy is the dad I never had lol


----------



## arishorts (Aug 8, 2013)

Butters. I tend to be a people pleaser


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

justanotherbird said:


> Ms. Ellen?


nope, it was this one

http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s10e10-miss-teacher-bangs-a-boy

btw, thank you to the person who posted that south park Christmas critter pic, I just went back and watched that episode just now..

Hail satan......lmao

OMG


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

it was me
and yes ahh there's to many episodes I like
and that's one of them !



Richard Pawgins said:


> nope, it was this one
> 
> http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s10e10-miss-teacher-bangs-a-boy
> 
> ...


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Mr. Hat


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Stan's dad Randy

gets obsessed with one particular thing for an episode, then makes a fool of himself.

Story of my life.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Neddy123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Stan.

Cynical, moody, realistic :b


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

I dont blame him for his moodiness :clap



Neddy123 said:


> Stan.
> 
> Cynical, moody, realistic :b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Kenny


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Mr Garrison and Randy are my favourites. I love Cartman too, the ultimate spoilt brat. I dont think im like any of them really although I was like stans nasty sister from age ten til a few years ago.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Mr. Mackey, m'kay?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

As a kid I was very Buttersish. I have always striven to be more like my hero Eric Cartman. I wish I could trick people into eating their parents like he did with Scott Tenorman!


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Cartman


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Tweak probably


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't relate to any in particular probably a combination of randy and butters.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

None taken
Timmy is one of my favorites



mark101 said:


> Probably end up bat**** crazy like him.
> 
> No offence :blank


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Towelie


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

mixtape said:


> Towelie


forgot about him, I'd love to smoke a blunt with him


----------



## Miss P (Aug 18, 2013)

Cartman.I'm a lot like un exaggerated version of him, except I'm not racist


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Butters 
Kyle 
Tweek


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Cartman


----------

